# Hunting Coyote In North Dakota



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

I am a coyote hunter here in Yuma, AZ. I hunt from October thru February and then take a break and let the yote breed and make more yotes. My mother-in-law and my wife's family live in and around Milnor North Dakota which is Sergeant County. Me and my Pastor who is my hunting buddy, are planning on coming up there and getting an out of state license to hunt predators, Fox and Coyote. Can anyone tell me about the yote population in that part of the state. I have been up there deer hunting and did very well both times. I do not remember seeing any yotes but my relatives there tell me they are all over the place as well as fox. I am trying to find out if it is worth buying the plane ticket and the license to hunt that part of the state????? Hopefully someone can tell me or give me someone to call. I have had a very good year in the state of Arizona which has a lot of hunters so the dogs are pressured a lot. I went to Mexico last year for 2 days and shot 20 yotes. The population down there is off the chart but it is so dangerous down there now that I will not be going back. Besides, I hate to pay someone to take me yote hunting when I am my best guide. I use two weapons, AR15 Bushmaster w 20 inch barrel and 6x24x44 scope. My other weapon is a 12 guage Stoeger Shotgun with 28 inch barell and dea coyote choke and I use dead coyote sheels. I hunt from a special tri-pod we built for the thick brush. I can make shots up to around 50 - 70 yeards with Stoeger. Shot 2 at 68 yards this year. I have a Fox Pro Spitfire and several hand calls. Of course I camy out everything from head to toe. Please let me know what you can find out. Enjoy the two attachements, last 2 kills, one Friday with Stoeger 40 yards from tri-pod, and one Sat with AR at 145 yrds.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

If the locals are saying the yotes are thick I think that would carry some meaning. If they're exagerating a bit, Wich also happens, You wont have to travel far to get into them.

Chances are good you'll see quite a few out there in a day from the truck and on set. The yotes do see a good amount of calling and party hunting preasure out there so you'll have to work at it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are yotes in ND, the first day if you come is find out which farmers are calving and there will be yotes close to them and that may increase your odds.


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

My wifes sisters son, Paul Mund had 500 head of cattle. He said that the yotes are in and around all year long. Did not say how many and most of them do not understand the yotes. I am sure they act differently up there than they do here in Arizona. I will talk to the local fur bearer this week, I found out he traps around there evey year and he can fill me in. I know sometimes a trapper can wipe out a whole lot of yotes real quick. I also know that over on the Minnisota ND border I have been told by a relative that there are several places I can go in and around the lake where he lives. Of course that means another out of state license. I am planning on just hunting in and around the Milnor area and maybe do a one day trip up to the canadian border. Thanks for all the information so far. I will post what i find out about the fur bearer trapper guy. In addition, I do not expect anyone to tell me where to go, i would not do it myself, so i do thank you for what i got so far. We have already decided to come any way. We went to Wyoming last year and in three days i shot 16 and my partner shot 13. We could not believe how quickly they came to the call and how openly they did it. No hunting preasure at all where we hunted. Mexico is also a hot bed if you want to take the chance. You can't take your own gun so you have to use the guides weapons but they have everything. I am going to mexico this summer on a fly in to a special lake where they have Peacock Bass. I can't wait to hook one of those bad boys. Thanks again and anymore information will be appreciated.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well good luck and remember to post some pictures.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

They are in the area I live in Sargent County myself. But we do seem to have quite abit of hunting pressure which suprises me. Only suggestion I have is Get a pair of snow shoes nothing like breaking through a snow drift to make you rethink what your doing! Like others said ask guys who have cattle the Coyotes that hang around cattle farms are usually used to the farmer running around and feeding his cattle. There is quite abit of Posted land so be sure to try and find the owner of land you want to hunt because alot of the posted signs are buried in snow. You will almost never get turned down and its always better to be safe than sorry. Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

I am planning my trip in September of October and not sure there will be snow at that time. It is kind of in between fall and winter. I have been there to visit my mother in law Amy Erickson and the Mund family and I have not seen a lot of snow in September. I also looked up the law and you guys hunt coyote all year around also. Is there a reason you wait till there is a foot of snow? Is the hunting better? I have snow gear as I have been hunting in new mexico and Colorado and utah and Wyoming. No snow shoes but I probably can borrow a pair from one of the relatives. Let me know about September and October. Man, I know it is a long way off but i can't wait to come up and get some good North Dakota cooking and hunt some Dakota Dogs. They are a lot more healthy looking than the Arizona yotes. It is 115 degrees in the summer and it is hard on the yotes. I am hunting over the weekend for the last time till October here in Arizona. Most of us try to give the yotes a rest and breed and raise the new pups. Some guys go all year long but we frown on them doing that. As far as posting pictures, this weekend I will post some of my kills this summer. I did manage to hit one at 400 yards this year, very lucky shot but he went down right there. I use the Horiday 223 V-Max Varmite Express. Little expensive but if you order them from Sportsman on line they are about $17.95 a box of 20. Wincester has a very good bullet but cost is much higher. I had very good luck with the tri-pod method this year as the dogs tend not to look up and I can spot them 500 yards out. Keep in mind, here seeing something that far off is impossible unless you are up high. In the brush you can't beat them. I have shot half of my yotes this year with the shotgun.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh I guess I missed the dates you were coming sorry. You should be fine there shouldn't be any snow during that time. The only reason we like snow for hunting its easier to see the yotes and their coats are fuller.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yuma

September and October are great times for calling. The pups are out there and they will give you some exciting calling. What can be tough is if there are still crops standing, which there could be at that time. That can limit your visibility. If you are here after the first hard frost that can open up your visibility a bit. Usually sometime early October we get a good freeze that can "shrink" some of the grasses and vegetation.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

September or October? Disregard everything I said. You should have great hunting during that time.


----------

